# rpm updaten bzw. installieren



## tryanderror (3. April 2006)

Grrrr...wat'n scheiss...

Suse Linux 9.2 - nur remote zugriff

Ich will eigentlich nur ein Programm installieren... muss aber noch compiliert werden... kein compiler installiert...
Also erst mal gcc installieren.. denkste... sagt er mir du musst erst mal libstdc++-3.3.4-11.i586.rpm installieren bekomme aber folgende Fehlermeldung: conflicts with file from package libstdc++-3.3.3-33
Dann dachte ich ok mit rpm -Uvh Updaten... sagt der nenee error: Failed dependencies: ... hunderte libstdc++.so.5()(64bit) is needed by 

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand verklickern wie ich jetzt weiter komme


----------



## deepthroat (3. April 2006)

Hi.

Erstmal könntest du sagen welches Programm du installieren willst denn vielleicht war ja doch jemand irgendwo so freundlich schon ein RPM oder Binärprogramm zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann installierst du am besten kompatible Pakete für die Version von SuSE die da installiert ist. Also einfach die GCC Version installieren die zu den bereits installierten Bibliotheken passt.

Außerdem könntest du das Programm auch irgendwo anders (statisch?) kompilieren und es dann nur rüberkopieren.

Gruß


----------

